# BABIES!!!!Earliest due date feb 27th!! No udder whatsoever



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, here we are again lol waiting......this time around I have 5 girls bred on three separate dates. My first possible due date is right around the corner for at least 2 of them. Daisy my older lamancha doe has consistently been 1-2 weeks early from as far back as I e had her. Nonnie has a horrible kidding last season her first freshening. What are your guys thoughts on udder not filling up at all two weeks out from their due date? I will try to get a picture tomorrow morning so you can see. Thanks in advance!! I just think it’s that time again where I go and over analyze everything lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It happens. But are you sure she is due in 2 weeks?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> It happens. But are you sure she is due in 2 weeks?


Well buck was in October 1 then not back in with them until december 1st as huge as she is I don't think it's possible......but I've been wrong before lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

This is not a good pic of her because she’s on her knees in the front and a wooly mammoth but that’s all the udder she has at this point....


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She may not be due till later. All you can do is be ready for the earlier date but not surprised if she doesn't kid.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> She may not be due till later. All you can do is be ready for the earlier date but not surprised if she doesn't kid.


Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Would I feel movement if she had been bred the later date which was Dec 1st? Also, I got a couple more pics this morning of my 3 big girls. Daisy is by far the widest among them.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Here's a side pic of Daisy. Full on Colorado winter coat lol. Below that is Nonnie and a picture of her tiny udder forming.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So my girl looks very similar to this. I'm going to try to shave her Sunday and get pic. I get a furry pic though tomorrow. It's not that big and she is 9 days or. But like I said in the other thread, she fills the morning of kidding then gets bigger as she kids/right after. I remember last year ppl here saying she looked like she had a while before kidding based on udders and she kidded like 2 days later and had a good sized udder.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> So my girl looks very similar to this. I'm going to try to shave her Sunday and get pic. I get a furry pic though tomorrow. It's not that big and she is 9 days or. But like I said in the other thread, she fills the morning of kidding then gets bigger as she kids/right after. I remember last year ppl here saying she looked like she had a while before kidding based on udders and she kidded like 2 days later and had a good sized udder.


Thank you! That's very encouraging to me I don't think she could make it another couple of months until the next possible due date lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, they still look the same....Nonnie the one in the pic on the right is way more pushy to the others today but understandably.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Posting more pics so I can come back next season and compare notes/pics!! I always lose my notes lol Nonnie,daisy, Sara. Sara has always had a weird udder since her first kidding. I didn't know what I was doing my fault.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, this afternoon I noticed a small amount of clear mucus which I assume is the plug on Nonnie also lots of baby movement!!! Sara just seemed miserable and shoving her head into my leg as if she was in pain poor girl. Nothing new to report on daisy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck! I hate the waiting game....I am playing it now too lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

NyGoatMom said:


> Good luck! I hate the waiting game....I am playing it now too lol


It's making me crazy!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yesssssss....the doe code happens EVERY TIME! hahaha I have 3 I'm watching...


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So here is a picture of Nonnie from today....what do you all think. Does she look to be progressing for a feb 28 due date???


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh boy... this is only one measly opinion... but that vulva seriously does not look pregnant to me. 

But the February 13 photo you posted did look early pregnant to me!

I guess maybe I'm voting for the April 30 due date? I'm really not sure! Do you have a photo of her back end from November? haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Doesn't look pregnant. At least not for end of Feb.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh boy... this is only one measly opinion... but that vulva seriously does not look pregnant to me.
> 
> But the February 13 photo you posted did look early pregnant to me!
> 
> I guess maybe I'm voting for the April 30 due date? I'm really not sure! Do you have a photo of her back end from November? haha


Would I be able to clearly feel fetal movement if she wasn't due until end of April-may? If so then I guess it would be possible....


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

This was the best I could come up with for a comparison. She was a first freshener and this picture was taken 1 1/2 months from kidding


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> I agree. Doesn't look pregnant. At least not for end of Feb.


Would I be able to feel fetal movement this early? Assuming she didn't get pregnant the first time? I mean there was no doubt in my mind it was baby and rather big baby.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

daisysmaid said:


> Would I be able to feel fetal movement this early? Assuming she didn't get pregnant the first time? I mean there was no doubt in my mind it was baby and rather big baby.


Sorry hopefully someone else can answer. I don't palpate my does frequently so I'm not sure at which point you can feel kicking.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, this morning I noticed Nonnie starting her pacing in a circle like last season kidding. Only stopping to rub her belly along the fence lol she seems to be hollowing out on either side of her tail. Not able to upload pics for some reason. I’ll try again later


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a doe that her vulva would look pregnant/not pregnant off and on. If they have udder development, I'd say you probably are expecting kids. But, as to when, not sure. A few of mine don't even look close to delivery udder wise until the day before/day of so....


----------



## The goat girl (Feb 13, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> View attachment 147983
> So here is a picture of Nonnie from today....what do you all think. Does she look to be progressing for a feb 28 due date???


I read that some goats udder don't fill up till a few days before, the birthing. Everyone doe is different.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

One of my does this year was due on February 16, and even on the morning after her due date, I was doubting that she was still pregnant (she had been confirmed bred with one kid in November). Her udder was waaaaay more shriveled up then your girls' udder, and her back end wasn't puffy at all. 

3 hours after thinking all of this, I came outside to see that Semi Sweet's udder had ballooned. 12 hours after that, we had a healthy little doeling! 

So my point is, anything is possible with these darn goats. (headsmash) (rofl)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you all very much!!! I’m just going to be ready for kids whenever lol all three of my big girls were doing a lot of stretching and keeping to themselves. Except for my older doe who decided my lap was the best place to put her front leg to stretch out lol lol hopefully next post I post will be some real progress or baby pics. Then the waiting begins for my minis!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, I finally see a little bit of udder development!! This is daisy the same doe in feb 13th picture


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> So, I finally see a little bit of udder development!! This is daisy the same doe in feb 13th picture


Can't post pics for some reason


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are having issues with uploading pics, I don't know what is going on.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, Nonnie has had a clear to maybe dirty clear haha don’t know what else to call it mucus for about the past 3-4 days now. It’s not a lot I haven’t even seen a string just what is on vulva and stuck to her. She has hollowed out on the sides of her tail head but I can still feel ligaments. Basically it is hollow before ligs and hollow after ligs. Like if you took a ball hammer and indented it. Has anyone seen this leading up to labor and what kind of timeline? I wish I could post pics thanks in advance


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yep sounds like Nonnie is having normal progression. Unfortunately no way to say on timing.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Boo, I’m really wishing I had a magic ball at this point it’s making me crazy!! Last year was just so traumatizing on all of us Nonnie included I’m hoping for a much better outcome this time around but worried about the worst.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Can't post pics for some reason


I saw where so e were able to post pics using the ap. The goat spot in your ap search. I tried it a d it worked for me usin the ap this evenin.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> I saw where so e were able to post pics using the ap. The goat spot in your ap search. I tried it a d it worked for me usin the ap this evenin.


Thank you!! I will try that


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

nonnie







nonnie tiny amount of mucus


----------



## rocky creek (Apr 6, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh boy... this is only one measly opinion... but that vulva seriously does not look pregnant to me.
> 
> But the February 13 photo you posted did look early pregnant to me!
> 
> I guess maybe I'm voting for the April 30 due date? I'm really not sure! Do you have a photo of her back end from November? haha


I agree - my girls vulva gets really pouchy and swollen a couple weeks before due date. I had one that had a slight discharge for 3 weeks before going into labor! Drove me crazy - 
I am very glad my kidding season is over. 16 babies from 9 nannies!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Updated pictures of girly parts from today







nonnie







daisy







sara


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Alright guys...new color mucus this morning on Nonnie. I also saw and then felt a fully developed kid hoof from her left flank area!!! Lots and lots of yawning/stretching.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Alright guys...new color mucus this morning on Nonnie. I also saw and then felt a fully developed kid hoof from her left flank area!!! Lots and lots of yawning/stretching.
> View attachment 148489


Happy kiddin. Watch her close.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

That stinker still won’t let those babies go!!!! I took the buck out of the pen on the 18th so I guess they could still hold out for another 2 weeks!! Grhhhh lesson learned lol it’s absolutely amazing how much I learn every year with these goats.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m really hoping for some major udder development this morning when I feed... however with temps in the single digits I’d be totally fine if they held onto those babies a little longer!! How do you all deal with winter kidding without electricity???? They have a really nice windproof shelter which is bedded down with thick straw


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do have to consider the very last day of the male being in with them as a breeding date. Just because you saw them breed, doesn't mean they took on that day.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, the first possible breeding was October 1-18 the. The second possible would be December 1- January 1.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> You do have to consider the very last day of the male being in with them as a breeding date. Just because you saw them breed, doesn't mean they took on that day.


So then what I have as options are due dates as late as March 17th for the first meeting or between April 30-may 31. Knowing my goats the way I know them would make me believe that at least two girls took the first meeting within that two week period. The third it's possible she went back into heat in November and wasn't settled until December.


----------



## Tris Lane (Mar 5, 2019)

daisysmaid said:


> So, here we are again lol waiting......this time around I have 5 girls bred on three separate dates. My first possible due date is right around the corner for at least 2 of them. Daisy my older lamancha doe has consistently been 1-2 weeks early from as far back as I e had her. Nonnie has a horrible kidding last season her first freshening. What are your guys thoughts on udder not filling up at all two weeks out from their due date? I will try to get a picture tomorrow morning so you can see. Thanks in advance!! I just think it's that time again where I go and over analyze everything lol


SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME my goat has mites on her legs and i gave her a pour on called EPRINEX sunday but shess not gtting better but no worse. but it hurts when shes walking is that normal when they have mites?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put NuStock on her legs.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Updated pics of nonnie


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Pic taken 4 hours later! Udder is now visible from the side







I think it's a big change for such a small window of time


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

This just happened





















more then one of these lol


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

That looks like pushing to me! I have a doe that does that every time!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Going back to check on her now


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

No progress yet, just a lot of walking and stopping lol going to bed


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

SOON!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

We have what I'm guessing is the mucus plug!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ligaments are completely gone! She's just walking in vircles


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Ooooh, sounds/looks close! Good luck!(dance)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m soooo excited!! Just worried because of her last kidding. Thinking positive this year will be better!!! At least she’s starting early in the day and not waiting until midnight lol.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

So exciting!! I hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve got two in standing labor right now!!!!! Omg


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Mother and daughter kidding at the same time!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

They literally took turns pushing babies out!!! Ended up with 3 doelings and 1 buckling!!! All healthy perfect positioning


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

No way. That’s fantastic. Congratulations. The fact that they kidded together is really sweet.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awww!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

More pics


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

15WildTurkey said:


> No way. That's fantastic. Congratulations. The fact that they kidded together is really sweet.


Ya, it was super sweet!! I got the first baby from one mom cleaned off in just enough time for the next kid/mom they took turns until they were done!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you for the frequent postings. I have missed Angel’s kidding twice now. So I did not know what to look for with Puff. I have the first discharge yesterday. Your babies are super cute!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

LockeEstates said:


> Thank you for the frequent postings. I have missed Angel's kidding twice now. So I did not know what to look for with Puff. I have the first discharge yesterday. Your babies are super cute!


Haha, I thought I was just making everyone crazy with all of my posts lol!! I thought it would be good for me to look back on next year and compare notes as well thank you!! I have 2-3 more girls to go... one I was sure went back into heat about a week after standing for the buck so I'm not sure about that one


----------



## LockeEstates (Nov 25, 2017)

daisysmaid said:


> Haha, I thought I was just making everyone crazy with all of my posts lol!! I thought it would be good for me to look back on next year and compare notes as well thank you!! I have 2-3 more girls to go... one I was sure went back into heat about a week after standing for the buck so I'm not sure about that one


At least you have dates hubby will not let me separate the girls from the boys they may get lonely.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

The one thing I can say that I have learned is when the ligaments go it will be soon!!! The udder was totally wrong in one of my girls! She had absolutely nothing for an udder until the kids were there! The other one tripled in size over a three day period. The one with no udder started first


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Adorable moms and babies! Congratulations!


----------

